# Types with Highest/ Lowest Sex drives?



## Marcos Imbillicieri (Aug 18, 2011)

Ubuntu said:


> I think I'm an INFJ and I have a relatively low sex drive because of low self-esteem (appearance), I also trust few people and I can't be attracted to someone if I don't like them. Also, the stress of some social interactions can completely drain me of all sexual desire for days. I would think that Si users are more likely to have inhibitions, J only means that you extrovert your judging function but everyone does 'judge', maybe you're right, though. I was more inhibited when I was a teenager because I was very cautious about not wanting to be disrespectful toward women (I viewed certain acts as inherently degrading even if they were wanted). Now, I think I have far few inhibitions than most people do.


Why do you hate your appearance?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2011)

I believe that sex drive does have quite a bit to do with type. As an ENFP I would consider myself a very sexual person - most of the other ENFPs I know are too. Our outgoing/playful natures combined with our vivid imaginations and desire for novel experiences make us very interested in and enthused by sex.
That having been said, the most sexual type I've ever encountered personally is ESFP. I've dated two ESFP males and they were both sex CRAZED (which is basically the only reason why I dated either of them haha). My first serious boyfriend was an ISFJ and our sex drives were definitely not well-matched: he was always game to have sex but I was always the one wanting to mix it up which to be honest I think stressed him out at times. 
I think that while all humans are biologically sexual creatures, certain types express their sexuality more: EXFPs definitely seem to be the least ashamed or reserved about sex in general. EXTPs are similar (again, just going by personal observation). 
XSFJs tend to be more reserved and traditional in their approach to sexuality and don't seem to want to talk about it much. I don't have any experience (sexually speaking) with XSTJs so I can't judge from that perspective. XNTJs (INTJs especially) seem to be the most interested in theoretical approaches to sex - i.e. how to improve it, make it more pleasurable, longer-lasting, etc. INTJs seem to have VERY high sex drives as well (from what I've heard). 
I have never in my life met an ISFP with a high sex drive. But again - it's hard to say what types get especially horny vs. which types express it more readily. I have two good INFJ friends who often confide that they are very horny but don't like the idea of casual sex so do not partake in it - whereas I'd say I have a similar sex drive but have fewer qualms about expressing it.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

Funny enough, I have a pretty high sex drive for an INFJ. I don't think there's much of a link between the two.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Unknown Personality

They are the horniest, by far.


----------



## orphansparrow (Dec 10, 2011)

i'm to tired to think about this properly, but i can totally see how one's type could be a factor for sure. i bet their are other factors that are stronger...like psychological health for one...but yeah, i can see that. i think with enneagram types, there are types that are even described has having a greater need for sex for various reasons..

it would be an interesting, but probably really difficult study.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

At times i have a tendency to think about having sex or doing something sexual with another person but i never look for people to have sex with


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> My first serious boyfriend was an ISFJ and our sex drives were definitely not well-matched: he was always game to have sex but I was always the one wanting to mix it up which to be honest I think stressed him out at times.


 That has nothing to do with sex drive.


----------



## NotedBook300 (Sep 24, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Well of course everyone is different, but in terms of type....
> 
> Highest sex drives.....
> 
> ...


I'm an ISTP. As my Se would indicate, I REALLY like sex.

However, I don't think my sex drive is all that high. I like sex when it happens, but it's not something I go out of my way to make an integral part of my well-being. 

I would consider my sex drive just above demisexual.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

my guesses in order of most significant variable to least signficant

instinct variant
highest: Sx doms
lowest: So/Sp and Sp/So

enneagram
highest: 7s, 8s 
lowest: 1s, 5s

MBTI
highest: SPs, ENFPs
lowest: STJs, NTPs


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Just too many diff factors come into play and I don't really see a type relation.

I'm INTJ and had diff levels on diff episodes of my life and with diff partners, I was average with some girls, low with some, and very high, really high with others. *I guess it only counts when you have been more than a year with the same partner*. Still, there were differences with the same partner during the relationship, per example too much work, lack of sleep, stress, etc.

Had a GF (the hottie I commented about on other threads) saying her sex drive was way higher than mine and I somehow agreed, she is the women with the higher sex drive I've been, but later on when we both were busy at ALMOST the same level, I wanted more than her... This is just an example, it happened with others but this is the more extreme case, anyway is not a competition, quality over quantity!!!!!


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

sorry for the spelling, the forum is not allowing me edits...


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

INTP.

High sex drive.

No interest in sex.

Lol. I like masturbation. I find it satisfying enough.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't know that there's a correlation between MBTI type and sex drive, but it would be very interesting to see some sort of study on it. Hmm, maybe I'll post a poll. I'm interested.
Anyway as far as I've observed, xNFx's seem to be the most... enthusiastic about sex.


----------



## Marcos Imbillicieri (Aug 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I believe that sex drive does have quite a bit to do with type. As an ENFP I would consider myself a very sexual person - most of the other ENFPs I know are too. Our outgoing/playful natures combined with our vivid imaginations and desire for novel experiences make us very interested in and enthused by sex.
> That having been said, the most sexual type I've ever encountered personally is ESFP. I've dated two ESFP males and they were both sex CRAZED (which is basically the only reason why I dated either of them haha). My first serious boyfriend was an ISFJ and our sex drives were definitely not well-matched: he was always game to have sex but I was always the one wanting to mix it up which to be honest I think stressed him out at times.
> I think that while all humans are biologically sexual creatures, certain types express their sexuality more: EXFPs definitely seem to be the least ashamed or reserved about sex in general. EXTPs are similar (again, just going by personal observation).
> XSFJs tend to be more reserved and traditional in their approach to sexuality and don't seem to want to talk about it much. I don't have any experience (sexually speaking) with XSTJs so I can't judge from that perspective. XNTJs (INTJs especially) seem to be the most interested in theoretical approaches to sex - i.e. how to improve it, make it more pleasurable, longer-lasting, etc. INTJs seem to have VERY high sex drives as well (from what I've heard).
> I have never in my life met an ISFP with a high sex drive. But again - it's hard to say what types get especially horny vs. which types express it more readily. I have two good INFJ friends who often confide that they are very horny but don't like the idea of casual sex so do not partake in it - whereas I'd say I have a similar sex drive but have fewer qualms about expressing it.


Are you stating that ENFPs tend to be promiscuous?


----------



## Marcos Imbillicieri (Aug 18, 2011)

Meowmixmuffin said:


> I don't know that there's a correlation between MBTI type and sex drive, but it would be very interesting to see some sort of study on it. Hmm, maybe I'll post a poll. I'm interested.
> Anyway as far as I've observed, xNFx's seem to be the most... enthusiastic about sex.


 You are an NF.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

Marcos Imbillicieri said:


> You are an NF.


 Really? Woah, you learn something new every day!


----------



## Misha (Dec 18, 2011)

Highest = ESFP
2nd highest = ENFP

INFJ has a very high "spiritual" sex drive imo.

Based on my experiences.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm an INFJ and I have a high sex drive. Definitely not promiscuous though.

Dated an INTJ.. his drive wasn't very high, rarely initiated sex, but I always got what I wanted (multiple times daily). I was close friends with another INTJ and she had an extremely low sex drive. Barely existent. I couldn't relate.
Dated an ISTP and we were like rabbits.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

My sex drive fluctuates but generally it's pretty low. That definitely shouldn't be a indication of what other ISFPs' sex drives are like though.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think type has anything to do with sex drives.


I have a strongly fluctuating sex drive (usually very low, but sometimes very high) and I'm an INTJ.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Richard said:


> I’ve tried, it came more naturally as a child but I’ve never been particularly good at it. Something else about me negates what little I manage to achieve.


I used to feel that way. You're a good guy (from what I know online) and you are not un-handsome. How about I send you someone? What's your address?


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Neurasthenia said:


> I used to feel that way. You're a good guy (from what I know online) and you are not un-handsome. How about I send you someone? What's your address?


Thanks bro, but what do I once the chloroform wears off ?


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Richard said:


> Thanks bro, but what do I once the chloroform wears off ?


I don't know, man. Just start, like, poking her and shit. I think women like when you poke them. Or maybe that's babies. I can't remember.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Neurasthenia said:


> I don't know, man. Just start, like, poking her and shit. I think women like when you poke them. Or maybe that's babies. I can't remember.


I’m taking notes, I can really see the difference experience makes in these matters.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

> And to answer your question: absolutely not. I was much more frustrated about not having sex when I was a virgin. I felt unappreciated and like I was an outcast or uninvited to some huge, amazing party that all of my friends were at, growing together in important ways that only served to make me more of an outcast. The problem is that I didn't know what I was missing out on. Now I do know. And sometimes that makes me want sex, but it's different.


That may be cultural because where I am from, lots of people never know how sex feels till they get married in their late 20s or early 30s. Pre-marital sex is frowned upon (but rampant I'm sure!) I lost my virginity a year ago at 24. No peer pressure, just mild curiosity. And at least to me I can agree with the above and say that it's not that big a thing to be missing out on.


----------

